# A wall shelf



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Made this one recently.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Greg
 Great job nicely executed, great design


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I always like art deco, Greg. Nice job.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Neat, Greg.

Also, what Oliver (Gaffboat) said.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I love Art Deco - well done!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Greg.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

scribble, scribble, sketch, sketch, sketch,,doodle, doodle...note...


yep, I'm likin' it...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks great ,Greg. I like the way you projected the lines out. 
Herb


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Very nice design. I'd be smart not to let my wife see that or I'll be trying to make a copy.

Tom


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Beautiful Greg. What are the dimensions?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Greg,

I have to echo other comments about loving Art Deco! Love the design and use of woods!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MEBCWD said:


> Greg,
> 
> I have to echo other comments about loving Art Deco! Love the design and use of woods!


ditto!!!


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Greg, very nicely done. The back looks like it's Curly Maple. What's the other wood? From the color, on my terminal, it looks like Padauk?? Any other interesting projects you can show us?


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

tomp913 said:


> Very nice design. I'd be smart not to let my wife see that or I'll be trying to make a copy.
> 
> Tom


Tom, you gotta keep the wife happy. I find that making stuff for my wife is good since it keeps me in the shop as long as possible and she gets a lot of my woodwork for the house


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Barry747 said:


> Greg, very nicely done. The back looks like it's Curly Maple. What's the other wood? From the color, on my terminal, it looks like Padauk?? Any other interesting projects you can show us?


You are correct. it is curly maple and Padauk. I have a lot of other projects but I think as a new member I need to make a certain number of posts prior to adding stuff


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

*dimensions*



beemor said:


> Beautiful Greg. What are the dimensions?


it is 27"x16"x5" give or take a few


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> Tom, you gotta keep the wife happy. I find that making stuff for my wife is good since it keeps me in the shop as long as possible and she gets a lot of my woodwork for the house


Well, I'm finishing up the remodel on the laundry room, thinking any day now that she'll let me finish up installing the heat pump in the garage/workshop, starting to get cold around here.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

*Here are some additional projects*

Here are some boxes I made. One of my favorite styles of woodworking is box making


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I love to make boxes too. Never seen any like those before. Fantastic, I like them. how do you do the sculpturing? Come on, no secrets on this site. WOW! that is wayout stuff.

Herb


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Greg, you a magician ! Will you reveal your secrets?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> Here are some boxes I made. One of my favorite styles of woodworking is box making


holey smoley!!!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Stick486 said:


> holey smoley!!!!


+1.

I want a video,,,,,,,,


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Amazingly beautiful and original boxes Greg. I too would be very interested to know more about the techniques involved.


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Greglittlewoodworks,


Very nice work.


Cheers Graham.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

My boxes don't use any big secret techniques or anything that is other than time and patience and a lot of practice. I have learned a lot in the 50+ years I have been woodworking...enough to make me realize that there is so much more that I still have to learn and improve on... 
I have made over 400 boxes and just keep trying to learn a little from each one to hopefully improve the next one.

My most *important tool *for sculpting these is an angle grinder with a 4.5' sanding disc that I buy at Home Depot. I rough out the design using it and then follow up with a smaller electric rotary tool called a Foredom...it is sorta like a Dremel on steroids.
Afterwards, it is a matter of hand sanding for quite a few hours to remove the marks created by the grinder and Foredom. I wrap sandpaper around my finger and sand till the cows come home...and I have the callouses to show for it. Practice Practice Practice is the keyword for me and I practice my designs on scrap pieces of wood before carving the boxes.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

burrs?


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

*burrs?*



TwoSkies57 said:


> burrs?


burrs? not sure what you mean


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Greg,

Love the boxes!

I think what Bill is referring to are carbide burs.

Carbide Burs - Machine Cutting Tools - Grainger Industrial Supply


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Mike... that is indeed what I was referring to. 

I tend to lean towards these: 

Saburr-Tooth :: Carbide Coated Rotary Tools

I got into them doing my rocker build and havn't looked back since. I just picked up a couple of needle point burrs for a small side table. 

Greg... if you havn't given these a try yet, take a hard look at em. I use mine with a 1/4" die grinder. With a Foredom, I can only imagine how sweet it would be..


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Greg, those boxes are VERY intrigueing, they capture my attention somehow and I just want to stare and study. NICE!


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Thanks Mike... that is indeed what I was referring to.
> 
> I tend to lean towards these:
> 
> ...


Bill, the bits I use with my Foredom are very similar to those from Saber tooth. my main roughing out with the angle grinder utilizes a rubber backed sanding attachment I got at Home Depot for about $10. I find that the normal high speed of my angle grinder was too fast so I used a variable speed


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> Bill, the bits I use with my Foredom are very similar to those from Saber tooth. my main roughing out with the angle grinder utilizes a rubber backed sanding attachment I got at Home Depot for about $10. I find that the normal high speed of my angle grinder was too fast so I used a variable speed


Great job, Greg. I will never get tired of seeing them. Each one is similar but different. Just love them. 
Thanks for explaining how you did them, bet you see some variations of those on the forum before long. 
What kind of wood do you use? It is a wide grained wood, soft wood? Do you find a difference with which wood in the way it shapes? 

I can see where it would take a lot of patience and practice to get to the level you are at with those boxes.

Herb


----------

